# Signs of ageing



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*A couple are both having problems remembering things. During a check-up, the doctor tells them that they're physically okay, but they might want to start writing things down to help them remember.

Later that night, while watching TV, the husband gets up from his chair. "Do you want anything while I'm in the kitchen?" he asks.

"Will you get me a bowl of ice cream?"

"Sure."

"Don't you think you should write it down, so you can remember it?" she asks.

"No, I can remember it."

"Well, I'd like some strawberries on top, too. Maybe you should write it down, so as not to forget it?'"

He says, "I can remember that. You want a bowl of ice cream with strawberries."

"Also, I'd like whipped cream. I'm certain you'll forget that, write it down." she says.

Irritated, he says, "I don't need to write it down, I can remember it! Ice cream with strawberries and whipped cream. I got it, for goodness sake!"

Then, he goes into the kitchen. After about 20 minutes, the man returns from the kitchen and hands his wife a plate of bacon and eggs. She stares at the plate for a moment.

"Where's my toast?"
*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## LeeTT (Feb 27, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhp addict (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol....one for the Grandparents!


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## anbrian (Jun 14, 2009)

oh - why am I here !! :?: :?:


----------



## LeeTomo (Mar 30, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bhp addict said:


> Lol....one for the Grandparents!


OI not all oldies are like that lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

what was the question


----------

